# The Bell Tree Trading Cards!



## Josh (May 30, 2010)

<big><big><big><big><big>*The Bell Tree Trading Cards!*</big></big></big></big></big>

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7369433/ - Storage

Sadly, All this information got deleted.
So I'll only make a brief summary.

This is a trading card event/game/whatever, You have to pay 10 TBT bells for 1 week worth of cards, 300TBT Bells for 1 month worth of cards.

All you have to do is try to collect all of a group of people.
EXAMPLE:
Adminstrator, Legends or Moderator.

You will get 10 cards everyday and you can have a chance to win some TBT Bells or some Wii points!


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*Sign Ups*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sign ups</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
John102
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Comatose
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Nixie
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Horus
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Tyeforce
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Lisamilitz
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Jrrj15
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Conor
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Cornman64
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
YouLittleElly
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
NikoKing
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Lecksi
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
lilypad
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Jasonman
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Professor Gallows
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
rroqer111
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
SSgt. Garrett
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Jak
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Nevermore
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Bacon Boy
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
pokeboy
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Muffun
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
TravisTouchdown
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-[nook]
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Super_Sonic
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Hellsingrunner
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Tom
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-FillFall
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-MrCrazyDavis
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Lewis
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Rockman!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-AnimalCrossingcool
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-K.K.Slider
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Kid Icarus
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Marlon88
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-pielover6
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Smugleaf
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-AndyB
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Luvbun
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
-Jasonburrows
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
crazyredd45
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Marcus
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
DarthGohan1
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Jrrj15
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Kitty!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Rogar
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
pokeboy
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>
Pachireecko
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
</div>


Good Luck![/center]


----------



## John102 (May 30, 2010)

Lol, I'm rare

Mickey was the *censored.2.0* yo.


----------



## Horus (May 30, 2010)

Use this *censored.3.0*ing image or die, also have an attack or whatever you're going to use with "Flame" in it, got it? mother *censored.3.0*er?



Just have an image of Horus The Black Flame Dragon in it from Yugioh ._.


----------



## Micah (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. I'll sign up.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2010)

@John:
 Yeah, So you going to sign up?

@Horus:
What the hell?

@Comatose:
Thanks, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Nixie (May 30, 2010)

I'll sign up! this seems interesting... 8D


----------



## Horus (May 30, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @John:
> Yeah, So you going to sign up?
> 
> @Horus:
> ...




Erm, just use that or an similar image, and I'm signing up


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. Sure.


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2010)

> ...It may seem that the more post count you have, The better. But no, this has nothing to do with "popularity" or "coolness" on this forums...


 Post counts should never come down to anything really. We have people who are green, but are complete idiots. I've said it before "quality not quantity". With that said it needing to take into consideration, if or what said user has actually done on the forums.

As for popularity, it would end up being about that really. Aside from those, to get this to work you'd need to have _every_ user on a card. Otherwise it's going to be unfair on those that, have been forgotten. Like old members, that have left (or been banned). Even with users that are here now, not seen by people that don't play AC.


----------



## Mino (May 30, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> This excludes legends of TBT (fish, *Mickey* ect) which will have their own ranks.


Who?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Ooh, ooh, do me, do me! XD And if my card is played with Andrew's card (Shadow Jolteon), then we both power up! XD


----------



## John102 (May 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> > ...It may seem that the more post count you have, The better. But no, this has nothing to do with "popularity" or "coolness" on this forums...
> 
> 
> Post counts should never come down to anything really. We have people who are green, but are complete idiots.


=B

<3

@Tye: Nuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 30, 2010)

Seems intresting, though I'm kinda confused since I just woke up..

I'll sign up when I'm more awake...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 30, 2010)

Ooh, sounds like a fun idea! I seem to have a bit of trouble accessing the bell system (I think I forgot my password =_=) but once I figure it out, I'd like to join. 8D

I dunno what you'd do for my card though, because my avi's randomized.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> > ...It may seem that the more post count you have, The better. But no, this has nothing to do with "popularity" or "coolness" on this forums...
> 
> 
> Post counts should never come down to anything really. We have people who are green, but are complete idiots. I've said it before "quality not quantity". With that said it needing to take into consideration, if or what said user has actually done on the forums.
> ...


I know what your saying.

I'm ranking them on their real groups:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/members/?search_type=start&name=&group=4656&sort=name&order=a

Like this.
I know there's some idiots who don't deserve to be Rare ect but sadly, I have to do it because of the grouping.

If I can't do this, I'll probably do join dates or maturity (Though I don't know who is really mature on this forums).

@Mino:
I looked at my old topic which said "TBT Legend?" and I found out a lot people said Mickey so I guess I put him down.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 30, 2010)

Can I have 1 pack for 1 week??? Thanks if I like em ill order more (btw ill pay you 10 extra Tbtb if you can make mine and send it to me instead of a 10th card so like instead of the 10th card put my card instead but pm me if you can do that)


----------



## Conor (May 30, 2010)

I'll sign up.


----------



## PaJami (May 30, 2010)

Sounds cool. I'll sign up for one pack for one week.


----------



## Elliot (May 30, 2010)

Sounds great! I'll join !


----------



## NikoKing (May 30, 2010)

Sign me up  .  This sounds like a unique idea  .


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 30, 2010)

I'll sign up.


----------



## lilypad (May 30, 2010)

sign me up too, I will have 1 pack per week.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 30, 2010)

sign me up ; )


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 30, 2010)

I'm in.

I'll pay the 300 bells for the month.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 30, 2010)

Ill have a bash at it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2010)

I'll do the month thing when should I send the bells?


----------



## Ciaran (May 30, 2010)

You've got to love how he refuses to do ugly people :L


----------



## «Jack» (May 30, 2010)

Sending you the Bells for the month one.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

I will do the month, when do I send mah bells?


----------



## Micah (May 30, 2010)

NVM

:r


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 30, 2010)

Signs up.


----------



## Pokeman (May 30, 2010)

Signs up to


----------



## muffun (May 30, 2010)

Seems like a lot of fun. Sign me up.


----------



## -Aaron (May 30, 2010)

Sign me up, I'll go change my avatar.
Use this image for my card please

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Zangy (May 30, 2010)

I WANNA BE A CARD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I WANNA BE A CARD


Sorry, no trolls allowed.


----------



## [Nook] (May 30, 2010)

*Signs up* 

Why can't it be like Pokemon cards, though?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

I think that we should all have a type and attacks.

Then we could play for keeps.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 30, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## [Nook] (May 30, 2010)

Oh, can you use the raccoon sprite like in my avi just bigger and pixelized?


----------



## Mino (May 30, 2010)

My likeness is copyrighted, by the way.


----------



## HumanResources (May 30, 2010)

I tend to agree with Andy regarding the question of maturity vs. arse-holery.  Although it is overly difficult to rank people based on their contributions, maturity etc...  bah it's your card set, do what you like with it.

I would however like to buy a month's worth of cards.  When do we give you the money?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2010)

Sign me up for the month's worth.


----------



## Fillfall (May 31, 2010)

Im signing up.


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Sorry guys that I didn't reply, I was sleeping.
I will add you all to the list soon, Also when you send them money PM me.


----------



## Sky master (May 31, 2010)

weak!
i can make these EASY and ill do it for free!
i can make yu gi oh or even Pokemon card!
its not hard....=P


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Erm, Don't worry I have a type of style I have.
But thanks for the offer.

The cards will be basic cards, I'll see if I can make them as battle cards.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 31, 2010)

I'll sign up.


----------



## Sky master (May 31, 2010)

HEY ARE OU GUYS LISTENING?
your paying him  for something you can do for free yourself!
its a scam


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 31, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> HEY ARE OU GUYS LISTENING?
> your paying him  for something you can do for free yourself!
> its a scam


It's just a bit of fun.


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> HEY ARE OU GUYS LISTENING?
> your paying him  for something you can do for free yourself!
> its a scam


Funny.
No, I'm not making cards for everyone to put in their signatures, It's a trading card game where the aim is to collect the rarest cards and the most cards. At the end of the month people will be rewarded at the categories: Rarest Cards and Most cards.
At the end of they year I will be giving out Wii Points cards (I have a lot).

Learn to read kid.


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2010)

Lewis  signs up.


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2010)

Why am I not on the list D=

I should be the first one on there >=(


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2010)

I'll sign up.


----------



## -Aaron (May 31, 2010)

I'll sign up for a month's worth.
I'll send you the money when I can.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 31, 2010)

I guess you could just use my current avatar. I'll probably buy the cards every week for a month or something.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (May 31, 2010)

Very cool Signing up.


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Added you all to the list.
I'll probably start today since the cards are almost done.


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2010)

o3o

yays


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 31, 2010)

I sent you the 300.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 31, 2010)

Sent.


----------



## Nixie (May 31, 2010)

Wait... does the 1 pack for a week mean a 7day week and one set of 10 sent on each day? :0

And I assume that the 300 bell one meant like you'll get 38-31 packs?

Well... I don't need my bells anyway so I'll send you 300 ;P


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2010)

Sent you 300 bells.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2010)

Sent bells as well.


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2010)

Tankee Josh, sending you the bells now ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (May 31, 2010)

By the way, for mine, surprise me with the picture. I don't care what you use, as long as it's a picture of me. And that includes my Mii, lol. Or you could take a screenshot from one of my YouTube videos. Or find a picture of me in the Picture Thread or something. I don't care, lol. Just don't make it embarrassing. XD


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2010)

wait who's going to be making these, because unless you're using a generator this would take forever to make everyone.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 31, 2010)

Can I sign-up?


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

I'll add you to the list if I haven't added you.

@Gnome:
I'm using photoshop, I'm making a simple but good looking card design. I can make 10 cards per minute. In fact, I'm in the last group already.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 31, 2010)

Sending you bells can u sign me up


Edit: i sent 300


----------



## 8bit (May 31, 2010)

Sign Me Up!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 31, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Use this *censored.3.0*ing image or die, also have an attack or whatever you're going to use with "Flame" in it, got it? mother *censored.3.0*er?
> 
> 
> 
> Just have an image of Horus The Black Flame Dragon in it from Yugioh ._.


Memorys....


----------



## pielover6 (May 31, 2010)

I'll sign up


Do I just need to send you the 50 bells?


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Pheww... Completed all the cards.
But I have bad news for some people... If you have an orange name/member3 then you won't get a card.
I'm sorry but there is a lot of unactive people with that rank and there's about 130 people/13 pages.

But you still can take part in this!


Okay, I will start giving out people the cards.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 31, 2010)

I really want to sign up but I can't access the Bell System. :<

Can you please save some for me, or something?


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Sure Ron, I'll just keep it in a folder with your name.


----------



## Conor (May 31, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Pheww... Completed all the cards.
> But I have bad news for some people... If you have an orange name/member3 then you won't get a card.
> I'm sorry but there is a lot of unactive people with that rank and there's about 130 people/13 pages.
> 
> ...


Awesome, looking forward to seeing them.

Where will you be posting them, here or through PM?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 31, 2010)

Okay, sent you <big><big><big><big>⍟</big></big></big></big>300.


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

I'll post them through PM, You can post them on this topic if you may and in your signatures.

I've also made combo's, Where you have to collect cards of certain different people to get a prize. EXAMPLE: TBT RPG Heroes - You need Andy, Bacon Boy, Rogar, Marcus, Rorato and Ron Ronaldo to get a prize.
I have added one for Zap Heroes, BOG, Frosty Hydrant and Tyeforce (He suggested it).


----------



## «Jack» (May 31, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll post them through PM, You can post them on this topic if you may and in your signatures.
> 
> I've also made combo's, Where you have to collect cards of certain different people to get a prize. EXAMPLE: TBT RPG Heroes - You need Andy, Bacon Boy, Rogar, Marcus, Rorato and Ron Ronaldo to get a prize.
> I have added one for Zap Heroes, BOG, Frosty Hydrant and Tyeforce (He suggested it).


TBT RPG Villains plz?

:3


----------



## Tyeforce (May 31, 2010)

There's one problem, though... What is keeping people from stealing the images of cards that they don't "own" and claiming them as their own?


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, You, Miranda and Silverstorms.

@Tyeforce:
Don't worry, I'll have a log of which cards I have given to them.
If they have done a scam, I won't add it to the log.

Also people may make their own shops of selling these cards if they have 2 of one ect, It can make them more money, swap cards for what they didn't have before and help people and themselves get a better chance to win TBTB's and Wii points.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 31, 2010)

I'm sending you the bells right now josh.


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2010)

Lol TBT Brawlers, Trela, Hub12, John102, AndyisJudo, Cornymikey, PieDisliker, Phaze, (and for the heck of it), Silverstorms, and Horus =D


----------



## [Nook] (May 31, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a villain?


----------



## Entei Slider (May 31, 2010)

Josh did you get my 10 TBTB? Just wanting to make sure they did like get lost in "CYBAH SPAAAAAACCCCEEEE".


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

@John:
Oh yeah, I'm forgetting a lot of ideas -.-

@Nook:
Your a boss, You'll still appear in game but your goal isn't for the bell tree but for money.

Anyway, PM me when you sent them.
Sometimes the images may not show, That's why I will give you a link for a sideshow then note them who you have.


----------



## pielover6 (May 31, 2010)

Alright just sent 50 bells to you Josh.


----------



## 8bit (May 31, 2010)

Whats your bell system acount


----------



## «Jack» (May 31, 2010)

I have a Fabio card. :3


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Sent every their cards (Who has PMed me).
I'll add the ranking system now.


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sent every their cards (Who has PMed me).
> I'll add the ranking system now.


I did pay you but forgot to PM you ... X<


----------



## Numner (May 31, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Whats your bell system account


4025874

?

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4025874/


----------



## [Nook] (May 31, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @John:
> Oh yeah, I'm forgetting a lot of ideas -.-
> 
> @Nook:
> ...


----------



## Conor (May 31, 2010)

Got my cards and got a ''TBT Legend'' in my first pack


----------



## Nixie (May 31, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Got my cards and got a ''TBT Legend'' in my first pack


^this ;DDD

Wait... Mods count ad those... right? :/

IDk forgot to check the 1st page


----------



## Smugleaf (May 31, 2010)

> Gay Couple (Sorry if this sounds rude Tye! D: ):
> Tyeforce
> Shadow Jolteon


When I read that I spat out my lemonade

And sorry, I don't quite get it. Is signing up, like, getting cards or getting a card made of yourself? :\ 
Could you maybe just try to explain it a bit better? I'm not very good at understanding this stuff ._.


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2010)

Ohohoho.
Can't wait to see my card.


----------



## Mr. L (May 31, 2010)

I got Bryko


----------



## pielover6 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome I got a Retired Staff, Moderator, and a Legend.


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

@Nook:
It's your choice To be honest  But let's discuss this over the TBT RPG topic.

@Smugleaf:
I'll add you to the list, And you will get cards of other TBT members.


----------



## Nixie (May 31, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Awesome I got a Retired Staff, Moderator, and a Legend.


So they are different... :3

Ehh... I got some people's cards... not gonna tell who's though >


----------



## Numner (May 31, 2010)

If you ever make one of me make it Numner ._.

I'll sign up (chew)

Unless they're all taken or something xD


----------



## [Nook] (May 31, 2010)

Sent my bells.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 31, 2010)

Can I PM you the picture I want on mine? ._. I don't want my picture to be my iSmug thing I made on paint
Also I'm going to change my name soon, just letting you know


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

I've made all the cards already, But sure.


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

I have to go now, I'll give you your cards tomorrow if I haven't already done that and I will send your second day cards for those who have.

Good Night!


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2010)

Sent over 10 for a pack. Just to see what they are like.


----------



## kierraaa- (May 31, 2010)

*Signs Up*


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 31, 2010)

I got a Ronnie, a Josh, a Majora, a kalinn, Zex, and some others.

Can you make a card storage topic, or can I make one, or someone? Because I want a place to compare cards with others.

And if anyone has me, you have an awesome card.


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2010)

Oh, uh, I sent you the bells but I didn't PM you, can I have my pack of anyway =D


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

@iFly:
Nah, Don't worry.

@AndyB:
Sure.

@Luvbun:
I'll add you to the list ^_^

@Nevermore:
Great idea! I'll make the topic.

@John:


----------



## Mino (Jun 1, 2010)

Am I on a card?


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, You are a "legend".

EDIT:
I'm an idiot, I accidently deleted the information about this, I thought it was the storage topic  T_T


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2010)

Sent the bells.
10 right?


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, Don't forget to PM aswell.


----------



## Mino (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, You are a "legend".


:gyroiddance:


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

can i have a pack please

also does that mean that i can't get myself in these cards


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2010)

Sign me up.


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

@crazyredd:
You can get some cards, But you won't be on it sadly D:

@Marcus:
Cool, Send the bells and PM me.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @crazyredd:
> You can get some cards, But you won't be on it sadly D:
> 
> @Marcus:
> Cool, Send the bells and PM me.


it's ok

it's not like anybody would want a noob like me in one of their packs

also when will my colour change in my name? is it 100 posts?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 1, 2010)

YOLEMME SIGNUP FER DIS s#%@


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Sent you the bells for 1 month Josh.


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mino is THE legend.


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

@crazyredd:
Don't be harsh on yourself, It's just that I don't want millions of cards and there is like 130 member 4's.

@Comatose:
Sent you your pack.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll send you the money in a little bit for a month pack.

You should also try a TBT Night Owls card group  .


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 1, 2010)

When do I get my cards?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I'll send you the money in a little bit for a month pack.
> 
> You should also try a TBT Night Owls card group  .


This. 

But, the downside is that to some others, we are the nightowls in the middle of the day and vice-versa.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah .



Okay Josh, I sent 300 TBT Bells for 1 month  .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Are we allowed to buy extra packs?


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

@NikoKing:
Okay and yeah, I'll add that idea. ^^

@Nook:
PM me

@Nevermore:
That's like cheating (A bit). But if you want, Sadly you have to pay 1000TBT's (I know it seems harsh :/) it's because you can only have one a day. I'm not a scammer, I couldn't care less about TBTB's I just want this to be realistic and fair as possible


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @NikoKing:
> Okay and yeah, I'll add that idea. ^^
> 
> @Nook:
> ...


I already sent my bells and a PM.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

hey josh

i have an idea for tbt cards

you could do limited edition cards that show peoples older avatars

so josh limited would be that face that you had a bit in may or april this year


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

It's a good idea crazyredd, But I don't think people could find their own avatars. 
But I'll keep it in mind!

Also nook I haven't received it, It's "Josh." not "Josh" by the way.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's a good idea crazyredd, But I don't think people could find their own avatars.
> But I'll keep it in mind!
> 
> Also nook I haven't received it, It's "Josh." not "Josh" by the way.


Found my old avatar.


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

My old avatar is just the Awake album cover. It's pretty easy to find if you google "Skillet Awake"


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

This looks pretty cool!  So it costs 10 bells for 1 week of cards?  Do I just send the bells to you and you take care of the rest?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2010)

I've had a few old avatars, but I remember the first one I had on TBT.

http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/120px-Awesome-D.png


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

@Comatose+Niko:
Cool then, I guess I'll do it.
But it may be a little too late...

@DarthGohan:
Yeah, Then keep them in the storage topic if you want to.

@


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

My first one. Forgot who made it. http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/Misc/kksuperstar-1.png
And Josh, so you did get the file I sent?


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My first one. Forgot who made it. http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/Misc/kksuperstar-1.png
> And Josh, so you did get the file I sent?


Yeah, I'll edit your card now.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Comatose+Niko:
> Cool then, I guess I'll do it.
> But it may be a little too late...
> 
> ...


OK, sent you the bells.  Do you pm cards or post them?


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

PM the cards, Also don't forget to PM me to confirm the payment.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay, and will you replace the link for mine then?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My first one. Forgot who made it. http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/Misc/kksuperstar-1.png
> And Josh, so you did get the file I sent?


I remember that avatar! lol


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it 10 bells for 1 weeks worth of cards, or 100?


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

10 = 1 week
100 = Month


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> 10 = 1 week
> 100 = Month


But I payed 300 for a month. It was 10 a day.

EDIT: How does 300 for the month work? :L


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Whoops, I mean:

10TBT = 1 week
300 = 1 month

:/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Whoops, I mean:
> 
> 10TBT = 1 week
> 300 = 1 month
> ...


I still don't understand how that works though, couldn't you just buy 4 weeks worth for a month?

Or can you only buy one?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's one per month.


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Isn't it a better deal just to buy them week by week?


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2010)

I still want my cards, I haven't received them yet =/


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Say once a week?
Wow, I'm so stupid.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Say once a week?
> Wow, I'm so stupid.


70 for a week of cards makes sense.


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyway, I'll see.
I need to go now, So PM me if you want cards (If you haven't already) and I'll PM all of you more cards for the next day.

Bye!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the 300 is a pack of cards every day for a week or something. Maybe a month.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry my idea caused you stick on page 14

also i probaly could find my old avatar


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> sorry my idea caused you stick on page 14
> 
> also i probaly could find my old avatar


Um... I don't think it would matter for you. No offense, but you have under 100 posts, to start with. So your old avatar wouldn't really be that old.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sniffle*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2010)

Wrong topic >_<


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2010)

I see some people have already gotten theirs when do I get mine do I have to pay first?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, You are a "legend".
> 
> EDIT:
> I'm an idiot, I accidently deleted the information about this, I thought it was the storage topic  T_T


Umm Josh, Mino is not a legend, I have his card and he is members 11.... like you...


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mino's been around forever. He's seen and been a part of almost all of TBT's history. He's one of the highest posters, was an admin for a day, and possibly a mod, but I can't really remember, and almost everybody knows him or about him.

At least I think that was Mino. XD Maybe I'm getting him confused with someone else.


----------



## Mino (Jun 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was saying that my card is not a "legend".  My status as a TBT legend is up for debate.

And it was more than a day.  ):


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so I _was_ right.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 1, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each legend also has a regular card.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 2, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Me, fabio, Andy, Mino, etc.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll sign up 
:]


----------



## Cybertooth (Jun 2, 2010)

You should make cards for people with disabled accounts too. That would be funny.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 2, 2010)

Do i need to sign up to have a card? Well, then i sign up.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Just give you the bells, how i get card?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 2, 2010)

Sended 300 bells.


----------



## Micah (Jun 2, 2010)

Are the cards given out weekly or daily?


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2010)

Daily, I'm sorry guys I will give you your cards soon, I need to help my Aunt Photoshop some images.

If you want some cards, PM me to confirm it so that I can reply back to you with your cards.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 2, 2010)

can we trade? between people


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, But do it in the storage please. This topic is for signing up, information and help.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2010)

Am I a card?


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, Everyone is a card.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't understand. <_<


----------



## easpa (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll sign up and pay for the one week worth of cards.


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I don't understand. <_<


Okay.

Basically I will make trading cards of everybody,  Then you can buy 10 cards for 10TBT's for 1 weeks worth (100cards in a week).

And there will be combos, EXAMPLE:
TBT RPG Heroes, Which means you need to collect an Andy, Bacon Boy, Rogar, Marcus, Rorato and Ronnie card to get a prize.
Also, If you collect all the cards or all the legends you can have a chance to win some wii points.

So all you have to do is buy, Put them in the storage topic, Collect as many cards and then try and win.

Does that help?


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, Sadly I have to go.
So people who have not gotten the cards I will give it to you tomorrow.
I'm going to the cinema around 10am so I should give everyone their cards.

Please PM me, Don't ask me on this topic saying "Where are my cards?".
Just PM me. It gets me angry when people do that (No offence) and I try to be nice to you so if you could just PM me that would make things easier.

Thanks and Bye!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmm, what happens if people steal each other cards and claim it as they got it?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Hmm, what happens if people steal each other cards and claim it as they got it?


He keeps track of the cards that he gives to people.


----------



## easpa (Jun 3, 2010)

Seeing as I didn't get my card from yesterday, could I get it along with today's card?


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2010)

Sure Pachireecko, Just PM Me.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 3, 2010)

You should get some other workers to help with sending the cards to make the process go even faster, but the problem is , they don't have all the cards .


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2010)

Sign me up.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 3, 2010)

I want to buy one set of cards, please.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 3, 2010)

Can you edit cards later? xD


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry, it's a little too late.
Now I have to go, I forgot to give a lot of people their cards but tomorrow I promise I will.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 4, 2010)

Huh can I sign up still, seems... interesting


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to buy for one month. Shall I just send you 300 tbt and a pm?


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2010)

Sure, Sign ups end on Monday.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 4, 2010)

Josh what is your id?


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Josh what is your id?


4025874


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2010)

How many cards for 500TBTB?


----------



## kalinn (Jun 8, 2010)

is this still going on?


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BB, I have respect for you and everything, but I don't know why you're a legend. Sure you've got a ton of posts, but I look at a legend as someone who did great for the forum, but is never/rarely on anymore. I'd go as far to say dirtyd is a legend.

So, if you were to just dissapear for a year, there would be no doubt in my mind that you are a legend! btw, this is not a, "get rid of everyone on TBT with more posts than you so you can be on the top ten overall posters" scam =D


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 8, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> is this still going on?


Yea, just send him the bells.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

You know, I don't even understand why Ryudo is a legend.


----------



## Mino (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> You know, I don't even understand why Ryudo is a legend.


Or DragonFlamez.


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys, I think this is getting out of hand now.
I have like millions of PM's about cards and some people are acting like dickheads and keep on rushing me. It's not hard to give over 50 people their cards.

So because of this, I may stop these cards by next week and give out the wii points on saturday.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 9, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Guys, I think this is getting out of hand now.
> I have like millions of PM's about cards and some people are acting like dickheads and keep on rushing me. It's not hard to give over 50 people their cards.
> 
> So because of this, I may stop these cards by next week and give out the wii points on saturday.


Are you still going to send me my cards?


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Everyone will get their cards.
And If you payed for a month, I will pay you back so you don't think this is a scam. (Skymaster).


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm guessing that I'm rare as I have never seen somebody with my card.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 9, 2010)

Going to update the pm with all the dates.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 9, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that I'm rare as I have never seen somebody with my card.


Probably cause they dont have a "wanna-be mod" classification. :r


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Guys, I think this is getting out of hand now.
> I have like millions of PM's about cards and some people are acting like dickheads and keep on rushing me. It's not hard to give over 50 people their cards.
> 
> So because of this, I may stop these cards by next week and give out the wii points on saturday.


I will just ask for all my cards then, so it isn't a hassle for you.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I haven't gotten my cards for the past... 6 days...
Also if your not doing cards anymore I want my tbtb back


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Guys, I think this is getting out of hand now.
> I have like millions of PM's about cards and some people are acting like dickheads and keep on rushing me. It's not hard to give over 50 people their cards.
> 
> So because of this, I may stop these cards by next week and give out the wii points on saturday.


Why not just hire some help?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 12, 2010)

I would like to sign up because this a really cool idea! ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirty D didn't do anything all he did was make a few stupid City folk games and just because somebody is still on the site doesn't make them any less of a legend.


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but a lot of the AC players really looked up to him, and he contributed a lot to the AC section of the forum.


----------



## Josh (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry about the huge delay, I'm just going to give people their cards. Hopefully when I get it ready I'll give atleast 1-2 people wii points.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Examples?


----------

